# Help needed - how do I remove fridge from Hymer Van 522?



## SilverScooby (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm getting our 2006 Hymer Van 522 ready for action after a long layoff.

Amongst other things, the Thetford N90 fridge has died. It's not cooling on any heat source, just gets hot with no error codes, which I'm told means the cooling unit doesn't work and only option is a new fridge.

I've found one (actually an N97 which is the same as an N90 but with a curved door) very reasonably priced from www.thetfordfridges.co.uk as Thetford are clearing stock ahead of new models.

I'm now trying to get the old one out before getting a Gas Safe engineer to fit the new one, and it just won't budge. Here's what I've done so far:

Turned off gas, 12V & 230V
Removed both fridge vent panels outside
Removed 5 screws from heatshield
Undone gas connection, disconnected electricity connections
Removed four screws on the inside of fridge
Removed LCD display.

There's a thin strip of wood above display of the fridge which seems pretty flimsy which I can't figure out how to remove - any ideas?

There's also a thick piece of wood at the bottom of the fridge inside the van which stops me pulling it forward. I've found one screw at the left hand side of this that I've removed, but this wood is very firmly in place. Does anyone have any idea how else this could be secured?

I'm trying to be subtle but soon I might have to start lopping bits off the fridge to get it out!

Any help gratefully received


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

I don't want to worry you but have you measured the door width to make sure the fridge will go through it?
It's common practice to fit the furniture and appliances to the bare floor before the van walls are added and it has been known for the fridge to be wider than the door. 8O


----------



## SilverScooby (Jun 21, 2008)

gaspode said:


> I don't want to worry you but have you measured the door width to make sure the fridge will go through it?
> It's common practice to fit the furniture and appliances to the bare floor before the van walls are added and it has been known for the fridge to be wider than the door. 8O


Yes, it is too big!
But if I take the passenger seat out I reckon it will go out through the passenger door...


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

If you have the rear transverse bed it may also be possible to take the bed base out and drop it through the garage door.

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. :wink:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Of more worry is whether there is sufficient room in front of the fridge to withdraw it completely from under the unit.

When we had trouble with ours (new gas valve) the repairer told us it was virtually impossible to remove the whole fridge.

They did the job somewhat gynaecologically!

If you do manage to fit a new fridge do please, please, ensure that you totally seal off the rear section from the hab area.

Use aluminium adhesive tape.

I can give you more details on how to do it.


----------

